
Realistically Human Like Chatbot - nmelssx
https://www.chatwithibot.com/
======
HoopleHead
Realistically human. If the only humans you know are froth-lipped gibberish
spouting lunatics, freshly escaped from the local asylum!

------
blackflame7000
Idk to me, its not fully human until it doesn't text you back for an hour.

